# Ground points?



## evjm_mk4 (Aug 15, 2004)

I just installed the Blitzsafe adaptor behind my HU. Where did u guys ground it and how? I can't get it to stick to the metal pillars, and I'm pretty sure it won't stay on the little screws without a bolt. 
Also is it possible to connect two ground wires, from separate components, to the same ground point, or will this create a problem?
Thanks


----------



## midwestbass (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: Ground points? (evjm_mk4)*

If there's bare metal somewhere behind the radio you could ground it there with a self tapping screw. I usually use the factory radio ground though.
As far as audio connections are concerned it's best to have all your components grounded to the same point. Using multiple grounds can sometimes create ground loops which will get you noise in your system.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Ground points? (midwestbass)*

i'm assuming you're talking about in your MkIV .... MkIVs have very few ground points in the center console. your best bet is to tap into the ground vire for the head unit.


----------



## keviv (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: Ground points? (bhb399mm)*

On the back of my monsoon HU, there's a little rubber stopper type thing that covers a little metal threaded post (like, a bolt coming out from inside kind of). I'm assuming that's the grounding post, right? It worked perfectly to ground my USA Spec ipod adapter and hold the grounding cable's hook tightly against the unit. 
But I'm still get a buzzing that varies depending on engine speed, which I think is a ground loop, so I'm not sure...
Can anyone help?


----------



## Dorado (Jun 23, 2001)

I'm installing an iPod Blitzsafe on our 2002 NB with Monsoon.
Any suggestions on the installation would be very much appreciated!










_Modified by Dorado at 8:34 PM 1-3-2006_


----------



## Dorado (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: (Dorado)*

Found a how-to that says that the post at the back of the HU is indeed a ground source. So I took out the radio and removed the rubber cover at the back, and the ground post is there.
According to this page, all we need is a 5mm nut and washer:
http://mattcaron.net/photos/golf_stereo/










_Modified by Dorado at 12:15 AM 1-5-2006_


----------



## ValeOne_VC (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (Dorado)*

I am installing the Neo Ion Ipod connection. I was also curious where to set the ground? Anyone have a write up of where they grounded theirs?


----------



## keviv (Aug 6, 2005)

I hooked up my USA Spec to the ground point at the back of the HU, and I'm getting a ground loop/alternator whine. 
BoraSport recommends you ground to the metal strut behind the radio/under the console. I'm going to try that when I get some time. 
Check out: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2258604


----------

